# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  «Улучшить бизнес-показатели помогут средства HMI». Schneider Electric о средствах человеко-машинного

## Labs

_Важнейшими компонентами систем автоматизации были и остаются средства человеко-машинного интерфейса. С каждым годом меняется внешний вид и расширяется функционал этих устройств. О новых трендах в развитии средств_ _HMI (__Human_ _Machine_ _Interface) рассказывает Александр Шугаев, менеджер по развитию бизнеса в области «Человеко-машинный интерфейс» компании_ _Schneider_ _Electric в России._

*Несмотря на растущий уровень автоматизации без средств человеко-машинного интерфейса не может обойтись ни одно предприятие. Что представляют из себя современные* *HMI?*

- Любая, даже самая прогрессивная и совершенная система управления не в силах принимать решения – эту роль выполняет оператор. Надежность, функциональность и удобство средств HMI влияет на работу всей АСУ. Оператор должен максимально быстро получать данные о техпроцессе, иметь возможность быстро и эффективно им управлять. Современные HMI существенно отличаются от средств человеко-машинного интерфейса, которые были в ходу еще несколько лет назад и представляли собой набор кнопок, переключателей и стрелочных приборов. HMI сегодня – это комплекс с виртуальными элементами управления и дисплеем, на котором отображаются необходимые оператору показатели и графики. Однако полностью отказаться от физических устройств пока невозможно: по стандартам безопасности кнопка аварийного отключения и лампа состояния аварии должны быть реальными объектами. На мой взгляд, в этом есть смысл, ведь в нештатной ситуации виртуальная панель может полностью погаснуть.

Современные средства HMI позволяют эффективно управлять производственными процессами, сократить время простоев оборудования и, как следствие, улучшить бизнес-показатели.

*Панель оператора и человеко-машинный интерфейс – это одно и то же?*

- Нет. Панель – это всего лишь интерфейс. За функции и возможности HMI отвечает программное обеспечение. Развитие HMI – это параллельная эволюция аппаратных и программных средств.

*По каким критериям следует выбирать средства человеко-машинного интерфейса?*

- Главным критерием выбора средств HMI служит тип системы автоматизации. На предприятиях автоматизация бывает малой и большой. Первая включает решения для отдельного оборудования и механизмов, а вторая – устройства и ПО для управления сложными техническими процессами. Для каждого типа автоматизации предназначены различные средства HMI.

При малой автоматизации важна наглядность деталей, прорисовка, возможность создания динамических изображений. При большой автоматизации, наоборот, нужны унифицированные, минималистичные отображения. Здесь важно, чтобы оператор внимательно следил за подконтрольными процессами и вовремя замечал сбои. Увидеть их на цветных изображениях сложнее, нежели в однообразном, систематизированном потоке данных. Для предприятий с большой автоматизацией мы рекомендуем выбирать средства HMI, которые легко интегрируются с остальными компонентами АСУ, поддерживают открытые протоколы связи и могут передавать данные в системы более высокого уровня.

*Есть ли общие требования к* *HMI, характерные для малой и большой автоматизации?*

- Такие требования, безусловно, есть. К ним можно отнести простоту настройки оборудования и его адаптацию под нужды заказчика, возможность создавать собственные объекты и тиражировать их. Одним из основных пунктов, на который обращают внимание пользователи, является четкость изображения. И, конечно, оператору должно быть удобно пользоваться средствами HMI: управление должно быть предельно простым и интуитивно понятным.

*Как вы относитесь к сенсорным технологиям в средствах* *HMI?*

- В эпоху мобильных устройств без сенсорных технологий не обойтись – в средствах HMI все чаще используются виртуальные панели. В промышленной автоматизации применяются так называемые резистивные дисплеи. Они воспроизводят менее яркие изображения и не поддерживают технологию multi-touch, как экраны смартфонов и планшетов, зато куда лучше подходят для эксплуатации на промышленных предприятиях. Современные резистивные экраны надежны и безопасны, они поддерживают считывание прикосновений в двух точках, перелистывание страниц, изменение масштаба. Такими возможностями могут похвастаться модульные панели Magelis GTU компании Schneider Electric, состоящие из процессорного модуля и дисплея. К слову, совсем скоро мы планируем выпуск панелей с поддержкой multi-touch.

 
*Можно л**и использовать средства* *HMI одного типа на предприятиях, работающих в различных отраслях промышленности?*

- Как правило, выраженной отраслевой специфики у аппаратных средств HMI нет. Для их адаптации к требованиям различных производств применяется специальное программное обеспечение. Именно от его характеристик зависит скорость разработки приложений и гибкость настроек. Адаптировать средства человеко-машинного интерфейса к отраслевым задачам можно с помощью готовых архитектур TVDA, которые разработала компания Schneider Electric. Софт последнего поколения позволяет менять графику в соответствии с предпочтениями пользователя: новейшее ПО поддерживает функцию создания тем и шаблонов по аналогии с программой Microsoft PowerPoint.

*Позволяют ли современные средства* *HMI управлять производственными процессами дистанционно?*

- Возможность контролировать производственные процессы с помощью мобильных устройств – одна из основных тенденций рынка. Сегодня ведущие разработчики создают для этого специальные мобильные приложения. К примеру, Schneider Electric выпустил решение Vijeo Designer Air, которое позовляет отображать панель управления оператора на смартфоне или планшете. Есть и расширенная версия Vijeo Designer Air Plus, с помощью которой технический руководитель может создавать на мобильном устройстве дополнительные экраны, не связанные с экраном панели оператора. Кроме того, новейшие панели могут отправлять оператору SMS и электронные письма.

*Каким средствам* *HMI сегодня отдают предпочтение заказчики? Какие новинки предлагает* *Schneider* *Electric?*

- Поскольку средства HMI являются неотъемлемой частью системы автоматизации, они должны легко интегрироваться с ее компонентами. Компания Schneider Electric предлагает комплексные решения по автоматизации Vijeo Designer и Vijeo XD для предприятий с малой автоматизацией. Отмечу, что комплексные монобрендовые решения обойдутся заказчику дешевле, чем панель оператора, контроллеры и другое смежное оборудование разных производителей.

----------

